
I'm Skeptical of the Amazon Ebook Ratio - evo_9
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2385683,00.asp
======
gjm11
Dvorak claims: "everyone" who buys an ebook reader quickly buys lots of
"trendy" books (say, 50-100 at $10 each) in order to look smart to people who
borrow their device.

This seems absolutely barking mad to me, even if we assume he's exaggerating a
bit, and take into account the fact that people's status manoeuvrings aren't
always conscious. Kindle users: do you have dozens of unread trendy or
impressive books on your device? If you have relatively few books on it, do
you often lend it to someone else and feel embarrassed? If you were going to
put extra books on your device in order to feel better about your bookishness,
would you do it by buying lots of books or by getting free ones from Project
Gutenberg or whatever? Is John Dvorak completely making things up here, or is
there something to what he says?

[EDITED slightly a minute after posting: wording tweakage.]

------
cincinnatus
His main data point is that he only knows two people who have Kindles. This is
the same as the fallacy of saying "How could that jackass possibly have been
elected, I don't know anyone who voted for him!"

Guess what pal, you are part of a sub population that happens to not be
interested in the Kindle. That's all.

A metric fuckton of people have Kindles, it has been the or one of the top
selling products on Amazon for many months, a _lot_ of people obviously have
them in hand now.

